# Binding setup



## Stijn89 (Oct 6, 2014)

Got myself a Flow Drifter and some Rome 390 Boss bindings on sale today.
I adjusted the straps, highback rotation and so on, now i just want to now 
if it's looking good this way or if i need to adjust something.

The thing i'm not sure about is the centering of the binding and boot. Does it look okay?


----------



## deepers (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like maybe there's a little more toe overhang than heel off the base, if that's the case, you might want to slide out the heel cup a little to center your boot.

Otherwise the binding looks centered on the board. Nice black on black stealth look as well..


----------



## Stijn89 (Oct 6, 2014)

That's what i was thinking aswell, however if you look from underneath the board, the heel and toe appear to have the same overhang.


----------



## deepers (Dec 7, 2011)

Under the board overhang is one thing, but if you're not centered on the binding, then it might be harder to get leverage on one edge over the other.

For example if you're toes overhang more than your heel, you should be able to turn toeside super easy, but might have a slightly more difficult time getting enough leverage to turn heel side.

I would just ride it as is and see how it feels, you can always tweak it after you get a few runs in, which you'll probably have to do anyway with a new setup.


----------



## Stijn89 (Oct 6, 2014)

any other thoughts? 
I can't go test it for another 2 weeks, so if i could already adjust
something that's off, that would be nice


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Stijn89 said:


> any other thoughts?
> I can't go test it for another 2 weeks, so if i could already adjust
> something that's off, that would be nice



I donno I mean at first I thought it looked fine, you just have big feet, but then I saw how the toes overhang... but I think my husband's is like this and he rides just fine. I would say leave it as it and once you test it if it doesn't feel right then you can usually fix it at the mountain. I'm no pro, but I would say you're good. What made you think to ask? Did you think the toes overhung? Try strapping in and leaning on your toes and then heels. Do you touch the ground?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Stijn89 said:


> That's what i was thinking aswell, however if you look from underneath the board, the heel and toe appear to have the same overhang.


Then you are fine....


----------



## Stijn89 (Oct 6, 2014)

Just wanted some feedback as this is the first board/binding that i've mounted myself, so I don't have a lot of experience with it.

Toes/heels hang of the board by the same amount, so that's ok I guess. 
I wasn't to sure about the boot being centered on the binding. 

Size is 11.5 on a 163W, they overhang about an inch on heel and toe


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Stijn89 said:


> Just wanted some feedback as this is the first board/binding that i've mounted myself, so I don't have a lot of experience with it.
> 
> Toes/heels hang of the board by the same amount, so that's ok I guess.
> I wasn't to sure about the boot being centered on the binding.
> ...


I was just looking at some photos of my board and bindings on my page from last year and it's somewhat hard to tell, but mine look similar to yours in the overhang. I don't have my boots in this pic, but you can get an idea. now that I think of it, my toes do hang over a little. im a size 8 (women's) boot. I have NO problems at all with ride and I am a pretty experienced rider (meaning I don't just go on heals the whole way down lol). I carve. F it, I say try it like how you mounted them. looks good and good job on a first try. ive never done it, husband always does it for me :banana:

Edit: The toe part of the bindings touch the edge of the board like yours.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Stijn89 said:


> Just wanted some feedback as this is the first board/binding that i've mounted myself, so I don't have a lot of experience with it.
> 
> Toes/heels hang of the board by the same amount, so that's ok I guess.
> I wasn't to sure about the boot being centered on the binding.
> ...


Forgot to upload the pix :hairy:


----------

